# Moving to Lake Chapala



## IvyTrip (Dec 13, 2015)

Moving to Lake Chapala area, preferably Ajajic or Chapala mid 02/2016 with two Boston Terriers. Looking to rent a casa or casita for about $400.00-$650.00 per month. 
Any suggestions or advice, do's or don't? lane:


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

IvyTrip said:


> Moving to Lake Chapala area, preferably Ajajic or Chapala mid 02/2016 with two Boston Terriers. Looking to rent a casa or casita for about $400.00-$650.00 per month.
> Any suggestions or advice, do's or don't? lane:


One idea is to rent a place for 30 days or so, get a lay of the land, boots on the ground hunting rentals. Seek ye the Chapala/Ajjic forums and ask around.


----------



## IvyTrip (Dec 13, 2015)

Waller 52,
To rent something with 2 dogs, any problems with that?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

IvyTrip said:


> Waller 52,
> To rent something with 2 dogs, any problems with that?


It will limit your options a bit.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

IvyTrip said:


> Waller 52,
> To rent something with 2 dogs, any problems with that?


Maybe increase the rent a bit, or require a deposit. Normal stuff.


----------



## JeriLyn (May 8, 2015)

Very dog friendly communities, you should have not problem finding a place that accepts pets. I stayed at Hotel Perico for a week while looking for a place, no car, but cabs are cheap and the manager will drive you down to Walmart. And there is a dog run. If you plan on staying permanently, more will be opening up in the spring, so you may want to consider a short term lease to start. Other then that, enjoy and have fun, its a great place to live


----------

